# Ladies, could you with your inlaws in 5000 square foot house?



## Boxing judge (Aug 29, 2014)

Say if you had to pay no rent, didn't have to cook for them or serve them in any way. You have your own space master bedroom, bathroom and your in laws mind there own business. You don't have to pay for day care and your MIL helps you a bunch with kids.

Could you do it?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No f'n way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It depends on the in laws. 

I've been married twice. 

One set of inlaws, it was hard to live in the same city with them. There is no way I'd live in the same house. 

The other set, in a heart beat.

I take it that your wife cannot live with your parents? Is that it?

Do you and your wife have such hard time financially that you cannot afford you own place?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

No


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, have done this. Depends on how well the relationship is, how boundaries are observed. If the relationship is poor and privacy is invaded, no way.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We have a 6,000 sq ft house that could be configured as two homes with $100 of drywall and paint. Dual kitchens etc. In this case and assuming the in-laws are reasonable MAYBE. 

If they are the controlling type not likely.


----------



## Boxing judge (Aug 29, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> It depends on the in laws.
> 
> I've been married twice.
> 
> ...


My wife has done it, but wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We did in the beginning before we had our first son. It wasn't horrible but week long cottage vacations are enough time in shared quarters. Five days in and I get a bit grumpy.


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

Absolutely. I love my in-laws. And if it was financially necessary, I'd live with just about anyone, for my family's sake.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Boxing judge said:


> My wife has done it, but wasn't happy about it.


Why wasn't she happy?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Something is really bothering me about your threads. You are starting a lot of threads that ask one simple, out of context question. Then people answer in a simple, out of context way.

Why are you doing this? The generic question that you asked here has nothing to do with your real life situation.

It's just like the one in which you asked the TAM women if they would get upset if they did not orgasm in sex. You of course left out the detail that your wife gets upset and it's because you want for your sex life with her to be 50% 2 minutes doggy style quickies where she gets zero, zilch nothing out of it. And when she was pregnant you did this 2 minute wonder thing with her through the entire pregnancy. Context is king. Had you give the context in your first post on that thread, the answer you got would have been very different.

In that thread, were you looking for women to say that they would not mind it so that you could then tell your wife that she was wrong to not accept 50% 2 minute bangs?

So back to this thread... what's the "rest of the story". Why does your wife not want to live in the same house as your parents? I'll bet that she has a very good reason.

It does not matter if every woman here would happily live with their in-laws in a 5000 square foot home. 

What matters in your life is that your wife is not ok with it. And because of that you should be doing everything possible to get your wife and child into your own home (if that has not already happened).


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Never. Not in 50000000000 sq. ft.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely not...I just wish I moved away when he had another job offer early in our marriage...The more you can stand up for yourself without any family butt in's, IMO, can be the secret of happiness...Good luck...


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

So Boxing Judge... EleGirl asked a very interesting question. We are interested in how you are going to answer it...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Boxing judge said:


> Say if you had to pay no rent, didn't have to cook for them or serve them in any way. You have your own space master bedroom, bathroom and your in laws mind there own business. You don't have to pay for day care and your MIL helps you a bunch with kids.
> 
> Could you do it?


No. I'm way too independent. I don't like interference in my life. I don't like being a free loader. I pay my own way and I'M the one supporting MY family. Also my wife becomes a frigid prude if her parents are in the same area code, so that's a non starter. I even limit holiday visits because of it.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Hell no, I hate my in laws. Two of them are narcissistic a-holes, one is an alcoholic and that is why I live 600 kms + from them.

Then again, wouldn't live with my own mother either (oppressive passive aggressive personality) and haven't spoken to my addict father in 6 years.

Rather shoot myself in the foot with a grenade launcher.


----------



## frankie07 (Nov 9, 2014)

I would rather live in a cardboard box than here her tell me how I should be doing every. single. thing. that. I. do.


----------

